# Grilled Potato Salad



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Add salt to a large stock pot and don't turn on yet. Add 2 1/2 lbs of small-med red potatoes and bring to boil and turn down to barely a simmer. Partially cook about 90% or maybe 8 min.

Rain, let cool, and then slice in half. Put potato's in bowl and coat with 1/4 C of good olive oil. Liberally salt and pepper and toss together. Put them flesh down on a medium grill. About 4-5 minutes per side. Remove.

Prior to doing all that mix the following:

1/4 C Olive oil
3 TBL of White Wine Vinegar
2 TBL of whole grain mustard
1 TBL of White wine dijon mustard
1 small red onion
2 TBL of capers
8 finely chopped cornishon pickles
1/2 C of chopped flat leaf parsley.

Mix together well and when the potato's come off the grill coat with mixture.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

sounds awesome


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Good recipe,

I make a one like that but use sweet pappas intead. Try different ( light colored )mustard's if you like variety too. 

Top with feta or a crumbly cheese and a fresh herb of choice..


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> Good recipe,
> 
> I make a one like that but use sweet pappas intead. Try different ( light colored )mustard's if you like variety too.
> 
> Top with feta or a crumbly cheese and a fresh herb of choice..


So you can boil a sweet papa?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> So you can boil a sweet papa?


Never a quesadilla. Just par boil if you have thick pieces.

Also you can roast, poach, steam, sautÃ©ed, broil and more

When grilling, a quick boil with 3/4 thick is ok . I generally just toss with an herb n evoo and thats it.


----------

